# Visitor Visa 600 for my Fiance



## niroop86 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi All,

I am PR in Australia and planning to bring my wife here as a tourist for 6 months after my marriage. Our marriage date is 20-Mar-2018.

Please suggest me which way is better for her to get the tourist visa if* she applies now:*

1. Apply as an normal visitor category (with status as Never Married, because we are not married yet) and give the sponsor names as mine and i will mention the relationship as Friend.

2. Apply as normal visitor category (with her status as Engaged) and give the sponsor name as mine and i will mention the relationship as Fiance. my invite letter says, we wanted to spend Holiday time in Australia after our marriage.

For Tourist Visa will they ask any documents/proofs to prove the relationship?

Appreciate your response !!


----------



## niroop86 (Feb 1, 2018)

niroop86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am PR in Australia and planning to bring my wife here as a tourist for 6 months after my marriage. Our marriage date is 20-Mar-2018.
> 
> ...


Can anyone please respond to this query??


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

niroop86 said:


> Can anyone please respond to this query??


Hi,

I did the same thing and opted for option 1.

-Never Married
-Relationship as Boyfriend/Girlfriend
-Reason Holiday

Documents I've provided for my partner to use in her visa application:
-PR Visa
-Letter of Invitation - mentioned that we will be on holiday together and provide accommodation support
-my bank certificate
-tenancy agreement

I didn't bother with option 2 as that might complicate the tourist visa requirements.


----------



## niroop86 (Feb 1, 2018)

moymoy_palaboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did the same thing and opted for option 1.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply..If i go with Option 1 now and get the tourist visa approved and travel date will be in April 3rd week. 
Immediately after my marriage (20th Mar) in India, i will be applying partner visa for her and by the time we both travel in April 3rd week, our application will be lodged and it will be with the case officer. So i was worrying if they ask any queries on the different status of visa's, then it would make problem.

If i go with option 2: as i am clearly mentioning her as my fiance now and then in invitation letter i will inform that we are planning to get married and the marriage date. So by doing all these do you think they will still make granting the tourist visa complicated? By doing so, after married i can apply her partner visa immediately from India.

Please let me know if my understanding is wrong?


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

niroop86 said:


> Thank you for the reply..If i go with Option 1 now and get the tourist visa approved and travel date will be in April 3rd week.
> Immediately after my marriage (20th Mar) in India, i will be applying partner visa for her and by the time we both travel in April 3rd week, our application will be lodged and it will be with the case officer. So i was worrying if they ask any queries on the different status of visa's, then it would make problem.
> 
> If i go with option 2: as i am clearly mentioning her as my fiance now and then in invitation letter i will inform that we are planning to get married and the marriage date. So by doing all these do you think they will still make granting the tourist visa complicated? By doing so, after married i can apply her partner visa immediately from India.
> ...


Ok I understand now... I think in your circumstance, it is better to go with option 2. Just mention that you are fiancé/fiancée and you would like her to visit you here in Australia. It will also help if you attach a day to day itinerary for the Australian trip also the accommodations you will be staying at. Cheers and best of luck!


----------



## niroop86 (Feb 1, 2018)

moymoy_palaboy said:


> Ok I understand now... I think in your circumstance, it is better to go with option 2. Just mention that you are fiancé/fiancée and you would like her to visit you here in Australia. It will also help if you attach a day to day itinerary for the Australian trip also the accommodations you will be staying at. Cheers and best of luck!


hmm..Thanks!!
I will let you know the outcome soon..


----------



## Ankushkarir (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi can you please share what was the outcome of this approach as i am planning to do the same . 

Looking forward to your response @niroop86


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

niroop86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am PR in Australia and planning to bring my wife here as a tourist for 6 months after my marriage. Our marriage date is 20-Mar-2018.
> 
> ...


Hi @niroop86 could you please share what the outcome was?


----------

